# Ecualizador pasivo 5 bandas ¿qué pensais?



## diaq (Mar 13, 2008)

Hola amigos... bueno soy nuevo en este foro... siempre entre para ver las cosas que se hacian y se charlaban aca dado que me parece un espacio interesante de donde salen buenas ideas y demas... pero bueno esta vez el que plantea algo soy yo... 
. 
. 
Lo que estoy armando son unos pequeños parlantes para poder escuchar el MP3 sin tener que andar conectandolo al equipo de musica o a la pc o demas... ya tengo armado un pequeño amplificador de 2 watts que funciona mas que bien... es un amplificador estereo por lo que tiene dos salidas donde conecto en cada una de ellas 2 parlantes en paralelo... esto funciona perfectamente y no trae absolutamente ningun problema... ahora bien... me gustario variar un poco el sonido que entrega este amplificador asi que dando vueltas por la web encontre en la pagina de Pablin un circuito que es justo lo que buscaba... un Ecualizador de 5 canales diseñado para colocar a la salida del amplificador teniendo tambien la posibilidad de regularle el volumen.... 

(Adjunto esta el esquema del circuito) 

Bueno... mi planteo es... ya que este circuito es solo para un canal y en la pagina de la cual lo extraje tambien lo aclara que en caso de que se quiera usar estero habria que colocar dos circuitos de estos... es como podria utilizar este ecualizador para mi amplificador estero dado que en este tengo dos canales y me es bastante incomodo armar dos de estos para ecualizar la misma señal en definitiva... 

Quisiera ver como puedo adaptar este mismo esquema para poder ingresar los dos canales variando lo menos posible los componentes y la forma en que esta diseñado porque seria justo lo que tenia pensado nada mas que me gustaria pode ecualizar las dos señales con solo un ecualizador... ( o sea que los dos canales se ecualicen de la misma forma con solo 1 pontenciometro ) ... tenia entendido que se prodria convertir la señal que viene estereo a mono ecualizarla y luego a estereo nuevamente pero no me parece muy economico y creo que se perderia mucha calidad con tantas converciones y le agregaria 2 circuitos mas al proyecto perdiendo lo que busco que es que sea algo simple de llevar a cabo y util. 
Tambien se me ocurriria alguna forma de utilizando el mismo potenciometro poder hacer variar las dos señales pero no se de cuanto tendria que ser la resistencia del potenciometro ni como trabajaria esto al aplicarle esta modificacion... si me podrian decir si esto se puede llevar a cabo o como hacerlo... 

tambien dejo la pagina de donde lo saque por si alguien la quiere visitar... 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/eqpasivo/index.htm 

Muy bien amigos espero sus respuestas o en caso contrario sus criticas y/o modificaciones y/o sugerencias...! jaaaa

Ya lo pude solucionar... le coloque potenciometros dobles... si alguno lo quiere armar y necesita alguna ayuda me la pide... 

Saludos muchachos!


----------



## dJavionics (Jul 5, 2008)

Porque lo conectas a la salida y no a la entrada? Digo porque 2 watt si lo usas al maximo es una potencia que puede llegar a dañar los potenciomentros si es que estos no soportan mucha corriente, o es que el circuito (yo tambien lo vi) esta diseñado esclusivamente para conectarlo a la salida de un amplificador de baja potencia como el que mencionas? Hay un dato no muy claro en ese esquema que aparenta ser una resistencia de 1 watt y 56 ohms que junta los polos! esto es asi? 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/eqpasivo/index.htm


----------



## dJavionics (Ago 23, 2008)

yo? nooo todavia no lo armo... porque nadie me respondió aun si se coloca a la entrada o a la salida, que yo sepa si conectas un potenciometro a la salida cuando subis la resistencia se te quema y sale hasta humo, jjaja te lo digo por experiencia, una vez trate de regular el volumen de un parlante con un potenciometro y al bajarle el vol se me re quemo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2008)

dJavionics dijo:
			
		

> yo? nooo todavia no lo armo... porque nadie me respondió aun si se coloca a la entrada o a la salida.......



Ese esquema se coloca la entrada de tu etapa de potencia.

No seria mala idea colocar un previo adaptador de impedancias antes del corrector de tonalidad.


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 23, 2008)

eso si te consume mucha potencia de tu amplificador yo lo arme nda de maravillas pero la potencia cae mucho


----------



## Selkir (Oct 31, 2008)

Os comento, he cambiado los altavoces traseros de mi coche y necesito un ecualizador para atenuar unas frecuencias y realzar otras, y necesito que sea pasivo porque lo voy a poner entre la radio y los altavoces.

Encontré esté: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/eqpasivo/index.htm
No se si funcionará bien, ya que se que todas las cosas que hay en la página de pablin no funcionan, por eso me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.



Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 31, 2008)

Y...
Andar parece andar. No es demasiado elegante (no tiene por qué serlo, ¿no?) y va a tener problemas con potencias altas. Mientras no lo pases de potencia, parecería funcionar. Eso sí, te va a hacer perder un poco de volumen. Igual es algo barato de hacer, así que no se pierde mucho.
¿Qué es exactamente lo que tenés que hacer con la señal? Quizá haya una solución mejor.


----------



## Mas13r (Oct 31, 2008)

yo lo monte para un proyecto de electronica y si ecualiza pero no pude probarlo del todo porque me falta colocarle un amplificador.

recuerda que ese ecualizador en mono, si lo quieres stereo debes usar doble canal.


----------



## Selkir (Oct 31, 2008)

Pues lo que quiero hacer exactamente es solo que eso, poder ecualizar los altavoces traseros, ya que al cambiarlos suenan muy diferentes (son unos boston, los que utilizan los coches crysler).

La potencia no me preocupa, no me gusta poner el volumen muy alto, más que nada para que los que vayan en los asientos traseros lo escuchen medio decente.


Lo de que tengo que armar dos para que sea estéreo ya lo sabia, pero gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 31, 2008)

Bueno, si es para poca potencia, probá con el de Pablín.
En cuanto a lo de que suenan muy diferentes: ¿Cuál es la diferencia? ¿Qué es lo que necesitás sacarle o agregarle al sonido?
Estos son los datos claves para buscar una solución alternativa, junto con el sonido que te gustaría lograr.


----------



## Selkir (Oct 31, 2008)

realmente el sonido en este caso no me importa mucho, ya que hay veces que tengo puesta tan bajita la música que ni la escucho.

Los altavoces delanteros son los de serie y suenan bastante decentes si no les pongo demasiado volumen, pero los traseros los cambie porque cascarreaban y puse unos boston acustic que me dieron nuevos, y la diferencia es que estos suenan como a radio antigua, si graves y con bastantes agudos y medios. Esos mismos altavoces los he escuchado puesto en el Chrysler (que es de donde se han sacado) y suenan muy bien.
Por eso creo que con un sencillo ecualizador me será suficiente, pero si teneis alguna otra opción me la decis.

Gracias por vuestro interes.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 31, 2008)

Descarto que tu estéreo esté ecualizado sin graves para los parlantes traseros, ¿estoy en lo cierto? (Eliminemos las causas obvias)

Pregunta: ¿No están puestos en contrafase los parlantes?
Si las conexiones de los cables se ponen al revés una de la otra, vas a tener como resultado que las ondas tengan amplitudes opuestas. Simplemente se cancelan. Como la cancelación no es total, siempre te queda un resto audible. En las de más baja frecuencia (graves) es muchísimo más notorio este efecto.
Dá vuelta la conexión de UNO de los parlantes (si das vuelta las dos estamos en la misma, pero al revés).
Probá así y si funciona, ya está listo.

Si no anda eso de dar vuelta los cables: Más simple que el ecualizador, probá recortar la señal con un RC pasabajos antes de construir el ecualizador. Es más simple (una resistencia y un condensador) y probablemente funcione para lo que querés.
Saludos
Cacho


----------



## cocoliso2008 (Nov 1, 2008)

Este eualizador pasivo no se puede conectar a la salida de altavoces de una radio de coche, para poder ecualizar los altavoces lo que hay que poner son filtros compuestos por una o más bobinas y uno o más condensadores,.


Saludos ............. Miguel


----------



## chiqoelectro (Dic 9, 2008)

je, yo tambien lo qeria usar para mi proyecto (mixer 6 entradas) 1 para cada canal, pero me qede con otro mas complejo, mucho no le creí a ese... servira ese? o me qedo con el otro?
( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/ )


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 15, 2008)

gente, el eq del primer post sirve para poner entre el amplificador y el altavoz? pregunto porque me huele a humo... de que potencia tienen que ser las resistencias?

La cosa es que en primera instancia solo pensaba en un filtro paso bajo para un sub, pero al toparme con este circuito me pareció buena idea... la cosa es que no se... por ahí se deberían usar bobinas para manejar potencias del orden de los 40 watts no? No tengo mucha idea de audio car, así que espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 15, 2008)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> gente, el eq del primer post sirve para poner entre el amplificador y el altavoz? pregunto porque me huele a humo... de que potencia tienen que ser las resistencias?





			
				San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Andar parece andar ... y va a tener problemas con potencias altas. Mientras no lo pases de potencia, parecería funcionar. Eso sí, te va a hacer perder un poco de volumen.



¿Qué es lo que tenés que hacer con el auto? ¿Qué amplificador/es tenés y qué querés conectar?

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 18, 2008)

En el auto el tipo tiene un estéreo con cuatro salidas de 40w y quería usar dos salidas con parlantes de 6x9" y 5" (uno de cada uno por canal), le quedarían dos salidas libres que pensaba usar para bajos y todavía queda filtrar antes de meter a los woofers, algo así como un corte de 60 hz.

La idea sería usar esos 40w, aunque se me ocurrió que por ahí tendría que hacer algo más rebuscado y poner un transformador para llevar esos 4 u 8 homs a una impedancia mucho más alta, no se... 2k tal vez y de ahí meter un filtro rc y amplificar otra vez. Obviamente esto además de desperdiciar potencia generaría un consumo electrico bastante alto en el coche... y donde el flaco tenga que empujar más de dos veces al día creo que ya no le va a gustar nada el asunto.

San_Cacho, ya somos al menos 3 bahienses en este foro jeje vamos que sumamos... tráfico mensual, peros sumamos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 19, 2008)

Cómo va Glenn?
¿Probaste con un filtro RC? O un LC si no... No son elegantes, pero si toso lo que serés es eso, andarían.
De todas formas, si directamente le conectás un Woofer, el parlante va a reproducir sólo hasta la frecuencia que llegue su rango...

Saludos y ya nos cruzaremos por algún lado, Bahía es así...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 19, 2008)

probar no probé nada... un filtro rc es de lo más facilito pero para ponerlo a laburar en esa potencia... la verdad no creo que las resistencias aguanten... un filtro lc sería más conveniente (como el que tienen los baffles en el divisor de frecuencias) porque solo sería cuestión de elegir el alambre según la potencia maxima que se vaya a trabajar quedando el resto del trabajo en enrollar hasta llegar a la impedancia deseada... pero esto ya parece engorroso... De cualquier manera, quisiera intentarlo... planitos?

pd: por ahí el 25 voy de colado como dj a too (no es seguro y ya estamos a 20... asi que si voy es de colado  )


----------



## Cacho (Dic 22, 2008)

¿Planitos? Ni a palos.
Buscá en internet algún calculador de filtros que te van a decir qué impedancia y resistencia necesitás, algunos hasta tienen el calculador de vueltas de la bobina.
Eso sí, tenés en cuenta que los aparatos de car audio que dicen 40W, en general tienen la mitad o menos de potencia. Yo apostaría a que tiene unos 15W*4.
E insisto con mi idea de que le conecte directamente el woofer. Las frecuencias más altas no las va a reproducir y listo, sin filtros ni problemas.

Saludos y si paso por Too el 25 nos vemos.


----------



## hypnos00 (Ene 3, 2009)

Saludos a todos; bueno tengo unas dudas al respecto de este tema, el detalle es si existe mucha diferencia entre un ecualizador pasivo y un ecualizador activo, asta donde se en el pasivo ai mucha perdida de señal.

Mi otra duda es si en el pasivo para sumar todas las bandas se coloca un sumador con un amo. operacional o ai otra forma, es que ya arme uno activo pero nos pideron armar el pasivo para comparar cual es mejor.

De antemano gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ene 3, 2009)

Aqui tienes un pasivo http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/eqpasivo/index.htm como te puedes dar cuenta no tiene ningun componente activo como transistores, opamps, ni fuente de alimentacion, por eso se le llama pasivo, la diferencia es que el activo ademas de equalizar tambien amplifica, el pasivo equaliza pero atenua la señal, para mi es mejor el activo aunque el pasivo es mas facil de implementar.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 3, 2009)

Un EQ pasivo simplemente atenúa ciertas frecuencias.
Uno activo puede atenuar o magnificar las bandas de frecuencia con las que trabaja.

Pongamos un ejemplo con una sola banda de 1KHz:
Establezcamos como 0dB el nivel de la señal que estamos ecualizando.

Eq Pasivo
Con el potenciómetro al máximo vamos a tener la banda de 1KHz en 0dB, igual que el resto de la señal.
Con el potenciómetro a la mitad la banda va a haber caído, digamos, a -3dB.
Con el pote en mínimo, tendrá (otro valor arbitrario) -6dB.
En definitiva, varía entre 0 y -6dB

Eq Activo
Con el potenciómetro al máximo, la señal tendrá +3dB.
Al medio, 0dB.
Al mínimo, -3dB.
La variación ahora está entre +-3dB

La amplitud de la ecualización (en dB) pueden variar, no necesariamente son estos números. Sólo usé los mismos 6dB en ambos casos para hacerlo más simple.
Usualmente hay entre 12 y 36dB de modificación.

El resto de tu pregunta lo podés resolver con el circuito al que te refiere Oscar Monsalvo. 

Saludos.


----------



## hypnos00 (Ene 8, 2009)

por favor respondanme una duda en el siguiente archivo esta la emulacion que hice del eq pasivo solo quiero saber si para sumar todas las bandas solo uno la salida a una sola como lo hice o es de otra forma es que en el activo se sumavan con una configuracion de sumador usando un amp. operacional y aqui no se como hacerle.

Por su pronta respuesta mil gracias


----------



## Cacho (Ene 8, 2009)

Hypnos, posteá una imagen nada más del circuito. 
El .ckt obliga a usar el CircuitMaker o el PSpice, programa que no todos usan, entre los que me incluyo.
Saludos


----------



## hypnos00 (Ene 8, 2009)

Aqui pongo la imagen es que mi cerebro ya no da para mas y tengo que entregar el proyecto porfavor solo resuelbanme esa duda


----------



## Cacho (Ene 8, 2009)

Veamos:
Tus cálculos de frecuenciasde corte son correctos: 300,44Hz, 1061,57Hz y 4825,32Hz.
Hasta ahí vamos bien.
El problema es que los dos filtros de cada banda están puestos en la misma frecuencia, eso hace que sólo se escuche la frecuencia exacta y ya atenuada 3dB, y con una caída de 3dB/oct a medida que te alejás de ese número. Si ese es el objetivo, entonces es correcto lo que diseñaste.
Le falta un potenciómetro a cada banda para poder darle más atenuación.

Fijate cómo está hecho el de Pablin al que te refirieron antes y usalo como guía. Si querés mantener un esquema como este que diseñaste, poné primero un pasabajos con f(-3dB) una octava más arriba de la frecuencia que buscás ecualizar. Después, un pasaaltos sintonizado una octava más abajo. Así lográs una curva con forma de ojiva, con  centro en tu frecuencia deseada y -3dB/oct de caída hacia los lados  (Usualmente los pasabandas tienen más amplitud alrededor de la frecuencia central).
A la salida de ese segundo filtro, un pote que controle el volumen de esa banda.
Con esto lográs que SÓLO se escuchen las frecuencias que estás filtrando, así que deberías poner un pote de mezcla que sume estas tres bandas con la señal original, para no perder todo el resto del audio.

Espero que algo de esto te sirva. Si necesitás una aclaración avisame y te subo un dibujo explicando un poco mejor esto que te digo.
Saludos

Saludos


----------



## mufo (Ene 27, 2010)

Amigo le tengo una pregunta del ecualizador...

¿ Todos los condensadores son sin polaridad ?


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 27, 2010)

Son todos sin polaridad ya que son de valores muy chicos, por lo cual son ceramicos o de poliester (estos ultimos tengo entendido que son mejores para audio) y ambos son sin polaridad. Como ya dijo fogonazo el ecualizador va a la entrada. Los potes son estereo y del mismo valor que seria uno solo (50k (47K en realidad)). En definitiva son dos potes exactamente iguales pero con el eje en comun. Conectas uno a cada placa y listo.

Saludos.


----------



## mufo (Ene 28, 2010)

les tengo una preguntita...
arme 2 ecualizadores (stereo) y quiero ponerselos al auto 
radio - ecualizador - amplificador - parlantes
pero yo se corro el riesgo de matar los potenciometros por la potencia de la radio

la radio del auto es de aprox 45W
que opinan al respecto, que puedo hacer para conectarlos sin correr riesgo?


----------



## mufo (Ene 28, 2010)

quiero conectar los eq al auto pero se que se pueden quemar los POT con la potencia de la radio del auto. mi idea es radio - eq - ampli - parlantes. 
la radio es de aprox 45W... ayudenme! se puede conectar directo?


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 31, 2010)

Se me ocurre que si despues de la radio tenes una potencia lo conectes como decis pero uses la radio al volumen minimo y amplifiques con la potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## zebax (Ene 13, 2011)

gente, alguien cambio los valores de las resistencias para ponerlo pero antes de un amplificador (bajas señales)?


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 13, 2011)

zebax dijo:


> gente, alguien cambio los valores de las resistencias para ponerlo pero antes de un amplificador (bajas señales)?



Cual es tu idea? usarlo como filro de bajos nada mas? si es asi te cinvendria mejor otro circuito,


----------



## zebax (Ene 13, 2011)

mi idea es usar el ecualizador antes del amplificador (señales provenientes de un mp3, celular, etc.)


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 13, 2011)

Bien, esta bien si lo queres usar en esa aplicacion, igualmente ese circuito tiene demasiada atenucion , lo que hace es disminuir las frecuencias, no tiene ningun realze de la señal, solo las atenua, no es un eq en el buen sentido. sus prestaciones dejan mucho que desear, pero es simple. aunque un circuito mejor no tiene demasiadas complicaciones!


----------



## zebax (Ene 13, 2011)

conoseis algun otro un poco mejor?


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 13, 2011)

Aca en el foro hay muchos circuitos de EQ que funcionan bien y estan muy probados!

Igualmente con el agregado de un TR y pocos componentes podria mejorar la respuesta que tiene ese circuito. sino busca en el foro que hay muchisimos comentarios sobre la contruccion de un buen EQ.

Saludos!


----------



## Fercho123455 (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola
A mi hace algun tiempo se me ocurrio probar ese circuito y vi que funciona pero no de la manera cono esta descrito en la pagina
este ecualizador se debe conectar ANTES de la amplificacion y no despues


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2011)

zebax dijo:


> gente, alguien cambio los valores de las resistencias *para ponerlo pero antes de un amplificador* (bajas señales)?



 ¿ Y de donde sacaste que va después del amplificador ?


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 14, 2011)

Fercho123455 dijo:


> este ecualizador se debe conectar ANTES de la amplificacion y no despues


 
Despues del amplificador lo unico que se puede conectar son parlantes (bafles, altavoces, speakers, como sea que se le diga), todo lo demas que tenga influencia sobre la señal de audio, ecualizacion, comprecion, filtros, camaras, FXs, etc etc, se coloca antes de entrar al amplificador. Una ves que la señal entro al ampli, no es posible modificarla.


----------



## zebax (Ene 14, 2011)

saque que va despues del amplificador por que asi es que se especifica en la pagina cosa que me parecio ilogica y quise consultar con ustedes...


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 16, 2011)

zebax dijo:


> saque que va despues del amplificador por que asi es que se especifica en la pagina cosa que me parecio ilogica y quise consultar con ustedes...


 
En la pagina original dice que esta pensado para un sistema ya amplificado, peso se debe a que es un circuito que atenua demasiado la señal, por eso necesita bastante nivel de entrada para poder funcionar, pero luego a la salida si o si, debe conectarse a una potencia.


----------



## zebax (Ene 26, 2011)

gente me hice un pcb para este ecualizador pasivo, aun no lo he probado quizás esta semana lo haga, lo dejo para que lo miren y si encuentran errores me lo hagan saber


----------



## loren03 (Feb 19, 2011)

hola zebax vi tu circuito pero no con detalle te escribo para decirt*E* q*UE* yo tambien arme uno en el pcb wizard y asi me quedo





si te interesa te mando el circuito
salu2


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 19, 2011)

loren03 dijo:


> hola zebax vi tu circuito pero no con detalle te escribo para decirt q yo tambien arme uno en el pcb wizard y asi me quedo
> 
> si te interesa te mando el circuito
> salu2




Todo material que se haya probado nos sirve a todos, si tu deseo es aportarlo al foro, bienvenido sea.


----------



## zebax (Feb 20, 2011)

loren03 dijo:


> hola zebax vi tu circuito pero no con detalle te escribo para decirt*E* q*UE* yo tambien arme uno en el pcb wizard y asi me quedo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sisi, puedes compartir el circuito a ver que tal te quedo, saludos 

de paso... que tal funciona?


----------



## loren03 (Feb 21, 2011)

hola a todos de nuevo. ahh sobre el circuito te lo mando pero tengo que hacerle algunas modificaciones me refiero a q*UE* tengo q*UE* ponerle los valores a los componentes
y si funciona? es un muy buen circuito todas sus bandas funcionan con sus*-*frecuencias descritas.
Pero estuve mirando ayer y me di cuenta que no es necesario poner un ampli a la entrada del ecualizador yo lo hize asi y me entrega una señal muy baja pero ecualizada.
luego le puse mi celular a la mitad del volumen a la entrada del ecualizador y a la salida le puse un amplificador de tan solo 8w x canal y funcina perfecto estoy muy contento de q*UE* tambien me funcione. espero te animes a crear este ecualizador en cuanto te pase el circuito


----------



## loren03 (Ago 5, 2011)

perdon por mi ausencia pero tenia mala la pc aqui hay un link donde explico todo y tengo el pcb
Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Cacho (Ago 6, 2011)

Si querés postearlo acá, no hay problemas. Así como lo hiciste... no.



> *2.1*  Los usuarios de *Foros de Electrónica*  no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos,  servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que  haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados  directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario,  comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios  y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.





> *2.9*  Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que  promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie,  crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por  derechos de autor.



Saludos


----------



## tecnidany (Ene 30, 2012)

hola al foro el ecualizador de pablin de 5 canales pasivo da muchas perdidas al amplificador final ya que no tiene pre y yo quisiera armarlo para mi equipo de audio donde conecto la compactera


----------

